# Console Door Lock Switch on an 05



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi,
Does anyone have the BCM wiring for the center console door lock switch?
I have searched all the forums (LS1GTO, LS1tech, etc), and there is a lot of info, with most of it contradictory. I've had the switch for quite a while, and am just getting around to installing it.
The newest forum post show the switch using only 2 wires to the BCM, while the write-ups show using:
C4-16 Lock
C4-20 Unlock
C1-11 Ground 
It seem some people have trouble with this setup.

Has anyone installed the switch, and have the wiring to the BCM?
I have a M6 manual trans.

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Connect two long wires that were routed to the brown-orange pin 5 C4(X4) connector. Connect the second wire to the brown-red wire pin 20 C4 (X4). The color of the long wires doesn't matter. 

This is the directions from the JHP door lock kit.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi,
Thanks, GM,

That is what I needed!

Larry


----------

